# 2 Boards with many gold flatpack chips traces



## Ellie (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is 2 diferent my auctions of old military boards ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261100620355 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=261100623824

thnx for looking


----------

